# Valentines day card?



## mike2008

Bună!
I've just had a conversation on the phone with my friend, I think neither one of us understood much of what was said. Please can somebody help me send this message to her so I don't seem crazy.
"I was trying to ask you, please can you send me a valentines day card".
I don't want her to forget because valentines day is also my birthday and I want it to be perfect.
Mulţumesc.


----------



## OldAvatar

Be careful with Valentne's day. I don't know if that would be the case in this situation, but many Romanians have some sort of rejection's feelings towards everything connected with Valentine's Day. It is not a traditional Romanian habit, therefore it is considered to be a fake celebration by many.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you OldAvatar. My friend was the one who suggested that we would meet on Thursday because it's valentines day. But maybe you're right, that would explain why she didn't understand me when I said "valentines day card", we've never had any trouble when talking before.


----------



## simona02

If she's young enough, she probably don't have any problem with Valentine's day...
The 30+, like me, might have a problem, because we were not used to it, when we were teens 

(but anyway, if you tell her that you love her, I don't see why she should get... let's say upset.  )


----------



## CriHart

simona02 said:


> If she's young enough, she probably don't have any problem with Valentine's day...
> The 30+, like, me, might have a problem, because we were not used to it, when we were teens
> 
> (but anyway, if you tell her that you love her, I don't see why she should get... let's say upset.  )



I am 25, I live in a country where ST Valentine's day is celebrated but I still don't think that me as a Romanian should celebrate it. It's just a choice. But indeed, nobody gets upset when being told that she/he is loved


----------



## simona02

Jos cu Sfântul Valentin, afară cu străinii din ţară! 

http://morar.catavencu.ro/2008/02/11/jos-cu-sfintu-valentin-afara-cu-strainii-din-tara/


----------



## Zamolxis

I also don't feel like _celebrating_ it, but I find it a good excuse for a romantic evening.


----------



## OldAvatar

simona02 said:


> Jos cu Sfântul Valentin, afară cu străinii din ţară!
> 
> http://morar.catavencu.ro/2008/02/11/jos-cu-sfintu-valentin-afara-cu-strainii-din-tara/



Ioan T. Morar dă iar cu bâta-n baltă. Valentine's Day este în primul rând o sărbătoare a marketingului, inventată pentru a umple golul dintre Anul nou şi Paşte. Cred că mai bine ar fi să-l sfătuim pe Mike să nu uite să-i ia un mărţişor amicei sale.


----------



## simona02

OldAvatar said:


> Ioan T. Morar dă iar cu bâta-n baltă. Valentine's Day este în primul rând o sărbătoare a marketingului, inventată pentru a umple golul dintre Anul nou şi Paşte.


 
OldAvatar, pe cât eşti tu de sigur că e sărbătoare de marketing, pe atâta-s eu de sigură că n-ai prea prins ideea din link-ul ăla.

Şi acum să ne documentăm un pic la faţa locului (adică la dioceza din Terni, Italia, acolo unde s-a născut Valentino), despre această sărbătoare inventată:

"La festa del vescovo e martire Valentino si riallaccia agli antichi festeggiamenti di Greci, Italici e Romani che si tenevano il 15 febbraio in onore del dio Pane, Fauno e Luperco. Questi festeggiamenti erano legati alla purificazione dei campi e ai riti di fecondità. Divenuti troppo orridi e licenziosi, furono proibiti da Augusto e poi soppressi da Gelasio nel 494. *La Chiesa cristianizzò quel rito pagano della fecondità anticipandolo al giorno 14 di febbraio attribuendo al martire ternano la capacità di proteggere i fidanzati e gli innamorati indirizzati al matrimonio e ad un’unione allietata dai figli*."
http://www.diocesi.terni.it/sanvale/index.asp
Iar sărbătorirea asta a lui 14 februarie are-a face cu Papa Paul al II-lea şi cu ideea lui de a le înzestra pe femeile nemăritate (şi fecioare, mi-nchipui...), ca să crească numărul de căsătorii fertile. Asta pe la jumătatea secolului 15.


----------



## OldAvatar

Aham... Şi Moş Crăciun e real! Aşa cum am zis, Valentine's Day este, *în primul rând, *o sărbătoare a marketingului, şi asta indiferent dacă-ţi place sau nu ideea. Îţi garantez că din 10 persoane, 9 nu cunosc cine a fost Sf. Valentin şi nu au nici cea mai mică idee despre suferinţa lui, dar în mod sigur vor şti că trebuie să cumpere o felicitare pt. persoana iubită. Asta înseamnă marketing şi ca atare această zi este o sărbătoare în principal a marketingului şi mai puţin o celebrare a preotului Valentinus, ucis pentru credinţa sa.


„The reinvention of Saint Valentine's Day in the 1840s has been traced by Leigh Eric Schmidt.[17] In the United States, the first mass-produced valentines of embossed paper lace were produced and sold shortly after 1847 by Esther Howland (1828-1904) of Worcester, Massachusetts. Her father operated a large book and stationery store, but Howard took her inspiration from an English valentine she had received, so clearly the practice of sending Valentine's cards had existed in England before it became popular in North America. The English practice of sending Valentine's cards appears in Elizabeth Gaskell's Mr. Harrison's Confessions (published 1851). Since 2001, the Greeting Card Association has been giving an annual "Esther Howland Award for a Greeting Card Visionary.”

PS: Conform noilor norme DOOM, „*linkul*” nu mai necesită cratimă.


----------



## simona02

OldAvatar, am zis mai sus, sunt din categoria celor cărora nu le place valentinul. (oops, ce zice DOOM? îmi trebuie cratimă aici??)

Dar una e să zici că San Valentino e sărbătoare inventată, aşa cum ai zis mai sus înainte să-ţi modifici postarea, şi alta e să zici că a devenit unealtă de marketing. Sunt două chestii fundamental diferite (ca şi cum ai zice "Crăciunul a fost inventat ca să vândă Coca-Cola bine") şi se tratează diferit. Instrumentalizarea în scop de marketing e una, "invenţia" sărbătorii e alta.

Că americanii au *reinventat* sărbătoarea de San Valentino la 1840 (mda, mai devreme nici nu prea ar fi avut când) e treaba lor. 
Şi, by the way, de ce-or fi avut nevoie americanii la 1840 de "the first mass-produced *valentines* of embossed paper lace ... produced and sold shortly after 1847 "? Ca să sărbătorească o sărbătoare (sic!) care nu de fapt exista şi/sau nu avea valoare pentru ei? Aşa, pur şi simplu? O scorneală strălucită a unui director de marketing avant la lettre?... Fără legătură cu practicile culturale din vremea lui? Şi dacă n-avea legătură cu practicile culturale aduse din Europa, de ce nu i-o fi dat un nume indian, de exemplu, ci taman al lui Valentin cel care a căsătorit pentru prima oară un legionar roman cu o creştină? 
Nu cumva pentru că exista deja în Europa o tradiţie San Valentino, iniţiată în secolul 15 de Papa Paul al II-lea?

(Nu mă interesează că poporul cunoaşte au ba cine era Valentin, că nu-i asta treaba poporului. Dar să spui că ITM dă cu bâta-n baltă când vorbeşte de Sfântul Valentin, pe motiv că de fapt e sărbătare de marketing, asta chiar că mi se pare dat cu bâta-n baltă. Deci da, du-te şi ia-i cadou iubitei tale de Dragobete, că asta e sărbătoare românească tradiţională şi marketingul nu şi-a băgat coada.)

Iar cât despre DOOM, mai zice el multe (mai nişte _cireşi_, mai _nicio_ cireaşă). Aşa cum _Dilema_ scrie cu î, eu prefer să pun cratimă în "link-ul"  . 

Auguri!


----------



## OldAvatar

Ok. Reinventată. E mai bine?  
Mi-aş permite totuşi să te rog să te rezumi la a-ţi spune părerea, eventual argumentată, înainte de a reproşa cuiva că nu a prins o idee care nu-ţi place ţie. Aici nu suntem la şcoală. Dacă ai argumente, probabil că voi adera la ceea ce spui şi îţi voi da dreptate. 
Iar Morar ar trebui şi el să se rezume la a-l imita pe Ceauşescu. Se pare că e unul dintre puţinele lucruri pe care le făcea bine.

Şi cu asta gata că suntem off-topic.


----------



## simona02

OldAvatar said:


> Ok. Reinventată. E mai bine?
> Mi-aş permite totuşi să te rog să te rezumi la a-ţi spune părerea, eventual argumentată, înainte de a reproşa cuiva că nu a prins o idee care nu-ţi place ţie.


 
Corect. Aceeaşi rugăminte e valabilă şi pentru tine: o părere argumentată, înainte să reproşezi cuiva c-a dat cu "bâta-n baltă", doar pentru că ideea ta (Valentine's Day = marketing) nu coincide cu ideea lui (Sfântul Valentin = Sfântul Valentin).


----------



## OldAvatar

It is not even Saint Valentine's day anymore, it is *Valentine's Day, *for god's sake. dooh


----------

